# December 2012 TOTM entries now open



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

TOTM entries are now being taken for December TOTM

simply take a picture of your tank (has to be taken by you and your own)
upload it to photobucket or other image sharing sites and PM me the image code so noone knows which ones your other than me.

Maxmium entries allowed is 10 and minimum to start is 5
Entries needed by 31st December so get them in quick 

You may enter 2 per person in case of not enough entries. 
Basically its first comes first basis so first 10 to send me the photo will be in the competiion, If you send me 2 tell me the one you want to enter most as the 2nd one will only be enterd if not enough people enter.

GET THEM ENTRIES IN!

best of luck guys

There may be a prize if anyone is willling to donate something for the winner?
i will try to do prizes sometimes but will not be able to this month as i simply do not have the money to post to the US where most of you guys live


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Can you PM me your email because I can email my picture to you. Photobucket and that other stuff is too complicated for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

anyone else find my wording hard to understand?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Just to let everone know due to a very generous user called "graceful" they have annouced the winner of this and TOTM will recieve there own home made blend of fry food made by graceful themself.

Only 1 entry so far, i will enter 1 of my own if we do not get 10 but need more guys


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

FYI, graceful is a she.  And I never knew she made food. Is it Loha's food?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Vayurules said:


> FYI, graceful is a she.  And I never knew she made food. Is it Loha's food?


Haha I thought so I just didnt wanna be rude in case. Nope its her OWN food not lohas

Vayurules are you going to enter potm,totm and xmas tree of the year?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

0 entries yet other than if i enter my self but need 4 more to make it worth while


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I entered already. I emailed you my picture


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Really? I never got it, did you send it to [email protected]


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ill try again


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Any luck as I still have nothing on my messages?

0 entries guys, whats happend to the enthusiasm?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Who did I send the picture to for last month that never got entered? I have lost track. I have entered this same picture 2 times so far, without it ever being in the contest. Was that you cossie? I've lost track of who does it when.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ive been off the forum for nearly a year this is my first potm and totm since I have come back.
Send me it obsidian for potm totm and xmas tree of the month , I assure ill not forget


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL my head is on backwards! I will see if I can find it.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i tried sending a PM twice, but there is nothing in my sent folder, however when i try to send again, it says I have to wait.

really, i give up


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

can I enter my girlfriends tank?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Puter chick and obsidian I have both of yours thaks

Grogan I thought you had loadsa tank ha ha ;p


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Upon reading all the way back to the very first thread when this was set up it does say your tank. 

At one point I was told it could be any tank as long as you took the picture, but that was wrong information it would seem.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Grogan- I think that if YOU set up the tank even though it is technically hers, and continue to manage the scaping etc.- you did the work so that could qualify as your tank. Otherwise have her join FF and send in the entry herself 

I add that because I can totally see you doing something like that LOL. Here honey- lets see what this looks like over here... now isn't that better? :fish:


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Grogan- I think that if YOU set up the tank even though it is technically hers, and continue to manage the scaping etc.- you did the work so that could qualify as your tank. Otherwise have her join FF and send in the entry herself
> 
> I add that because I can totally see you doing something like that LOL. Here honey- lets see what this looks like over here... now isn't that better? :fish:


Hahahahahaha I have no idea what you are talkin about lol. That may have been how it all went down....


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

still only 2


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

anymore guys? only have 2 need 5 at least


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

3 now guys but only 7 days to go


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

come on guys, its time to test those new cameras you got for xmas and enter the comp


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Maybe I can entice you all by offering a digital picture of a lovely naked Lady.  I have several to chose from!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

need 2 more by new years day for this to go ahead :-(


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Need more guys still only 3


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

5 now guys so this will go ahead but would like some more


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

still plenty of available places


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

anymore guys and gurls


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 6 and if anyone has anymore then i need them byt 12.00 midnight on new years eve.

If anyone who has enterd has more than 1 tank then you can enter them too and they will be used if i dont get 10


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Midinight tonight is the deadline and i still have spaces left 

Happy New Year Everyone


----------

